# الاجابات النموذجيه لاسئلة المقابلة الشخصيه للمهندس المدنى حديث التخرج



## engineer.medo43 (7 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بداية انا مهندس حديث التخرج حاولت جاهدا انى اجمع الاجابات النموذجيه للاسئله بناء على طلب العديد من الاعضاء ......ها هى بين ايديكم ويارب يستفيد بها اكبر عدد من المهندسين 

ولو فيه اى تعديلات ياريت مهندسينا الكبار يفيدونا اكتر 

*على بركة الله نبدأ الاسئله واجاباتها :-*​*
1- عندك قاعدة خرسانية 2*3 م ............ بالنسبة للحديد الفرش هيبقى فى اى اتجاه ؟ وليه ؟
**[FONT=&quot]بالنسبه لحديد الفرش بعد البحث عنه لقيت فيه اختلاف كبير جدا منهم من يقول انه يكون فى الاتجاه القصير (2م) لاننا نضع الفرش فى اتجاه العزم الاقل كما فى كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم ومنهم من يقول انه يكون فى الاتجاه الطويل كما فى الكود المصرى للتفاصيل الانشائيه ومنهم من يقول لايوجد فرق كبير فى اخذ اى من الاتجاهين .......الملف المرفق يحتوى على صفحه من الكود المصرى وصفحه من كتاب الدكتور مشهور غنيم

[/FONT]**2- اشرحلى اختبار الslump test ? وبنعمله ليه ؟*

*slump test

* *او اختبار الهبوط*

*
**الغرض**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**من هذا الاختبار :- هو لتحديد قابلية الخرسانة للتشغيل**[FONT=&quot] (Workability) [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**ولتحديد قوام الخرسانة وتحديد نسبة الماء اللازم إضافته إلى الأسمنت *

*يتم*
*اختبار الخرسانه للهبوط بواسطه قمع الهبوط الذى توضع فييه الخرسانه مباشره*
*بعد الخلط و يتم دمكها داخل المخروط على ثلاث طبقات كل طبقه 25 دمكه ثم *
*يتم رفع المخروط لنرى هبوط الخرسانه و يتم قياس الهبوط لتعيين محتوى الماء *
*بها وابعاد المخروط ( 4*8*12بوصه) (10*20*30 سم)*

*3- لما بنيجى نصب الخرسانة بناخد كام مكعبات الكسر عشان نعمل ليهم اختبار ؟ وكل كام متر مكعب ؟ 

**[FONT=&quot]بالنسبه لمكعبات الكسر ........[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]جميع الأعمال الخرسانية يتم أخذ مكعبات اختبار بعدد (6) مكعبات لكل 100متر مكعب خرسانة تختبر 3 مكعبات بعد 7 أيام من تاريخ الصب و3 الباقية بعد 28 يوم

[/FONT]**4- المترالمكعب الخرسانة درست فى الكلية انه يتكون من .8 م3 زلط و .4 م3 رمل؟؟ مع العلم ان مجموع النسب دى يعطى 1.2 م3 فما تفسيرك لذلك ؟؟*

*1- **بالنسبه لنسب الرمل والزلط 0.4 و 0.8 وذلك لوجود فراغات فى حبيبات الزلط ( الركام الكبير) والتى تحتاج الى ملئها بحبيبات الرمل ( الركام الصغير) وبالتالى يحدث تجانس لمكونات الخلطه الخرسانيه لتكون ام3 خرسانه*


*5- فاصل صب الخرسانة المسلحة بيكون عند( الزيرو شير) ولا( الزيرو مومنت)؟؟ وليه ؟؟*

*1- **بالنسبه لفاصل صب الخرسانه يوجد فيها مدرستين *

*- المدرسهالأولى ( مدرسة الزيرو شير = **zero shear )*

*هنا يحدد المهندسين تبعا للكود البريطانى أن يكون فاصل الصب عند أقل قيمه لقوى القص اى عند منتصف الباكيه وفى مثالنا عند منتصف الكمره اى بعد 1.5 م من طول الكمره فى منطقة أقصى عزوم موجبه للكمره*

** وذلك من منطلق ان الخرسانه هى التى تتحمل قوى القص فيجب عدم أضرار الخرسانه حتى تتحمل بكامل كفاءتها ما هى من أجله ولذلك يتم فصل الخرسانه عند أقل قوى للقص*
*وذلك حتى وإن لم يتم ربط الخرسانه القديمه بالجديده بالوضع الأمثل يكون ذلك فى منطقة اقل إجهادات قص وتقريبا تؤل إلى الصفر ولا نحتاج فى هذه المنطقه أن تعمل الخرسانه بكامل كفاءتها إذ أن قوى القص أقل ما يمكن ولكن ماذا عن ان تلك المنطقه ( منطقة اقل إجهادات قص ) هى منطقة اقصى عزوم موجبه ؟؟ .....*

*هنا تجاوبنا تلك المدرسه أن*

*العزم قوتين شد وضغط ...... شد على أسفل القطاع وضغط على أعلاه والقوه الأهم فى العزوم هى الشد وأنه متواجد على الجزء السفلى من القطاع أى تحت **natural axis يعنى يقاوم من قبل اسياخ التسليح فقطوليس للخرسانه علاقه بتحمل إجهاد العزوم*

*اما عن قوى الضغط المولده للعزم فيحدثونا أنه ليس هناك أدنى مشكله فى فصل الخرسانه فى منطقة الضغط فليس هناك خطرا فى أن تضغط الخرسانه على بعضها*

*2- المدرسه الثانيه ( مدرسة الزيرو مومنت = **zero moment )*

*هنا يحدد المهندسون تبعا للكود المصرى أن يكون فاصل الصب عند اقل إجهادات العزوم وهى عند نقطة أنقلاب العزوم*
*وفى مثالنا عند خمس أو ربع الكمره من وش الركيزه اى عند 3/5 من وش الركيزه أى عند منطقة أقصى إجهادات قص تقريبا*
*وذلك من منطلق ان العزم قوتين شد وضغط وهو الأخطر دائما على المنشأ وإن قوة الشد يتحملها اسياخ التسليح ونجد ان منطقة الفصل فى الخرسانه قد تكون منطقه حرجه لتكون شروخ ناتج الإجهادات المؤثره عليها وعدم لحام الخرسانه القديمه والجديده بالطريقه المثاليه المطلوبه وهذه الشروخ يجب التحكم فيها حتى لا تتسع وتأثر سلبا على حديد التسليح بالصدأ*
*ولذلك فإن منطقة أقل إجهادات عزوم تكون هى أمثل مناطق عدم توسع الشروخ وعنه عدم التأثير على أسياخ التسليح حتى وإن حدث توسع للشرخ أو صدا لحديد التسليح يكون فى مناطق اقل عزوم*

*كما ان فاصل الصب فى الخرسانه سوف لا يؤثر فى منطقة الضغط إذا انها منطقة أقل عزوم أى أن القوى الضاغطه على الخرسانه اقل ما يمكن ولكن ماذا عن تلك المنطقه ( منطقة أقل عزوم ) وهى منطقة أقصى قوى قص ؟؟؟؟ ....*

*وهنا تجاوبنا تلك المدرسه ان .......*

*نعم تلك المنطقه هى منطقه اقصى قوى قص ولكن نرى أن قوى القص يتحملهاالحديد بقيمه كبيره فى الكمرات مثلا متمثل فى الكانات لا محاله ونجد مثلا ان قوىالقص فى البلاطات آمنه تماما*
*فليس هناك ادنى خوف من موضوع فصل الخرسانه فىمنطقة اقصى إجهاد قص*
*بينما إذا تم الفصل فى منطقة اقصى عزوم اى فى منتصف البحرنجد أن قد يكون امكانية حدوث شروخ وتوسعتها أكبر ناتج قوى العزوم والإجهاد المؤثرعلى تلك المنطقه وعنها يسبب صدأ حديد التسليح بمناطق اقصى عزوم*
*كما ان الفصل فىالخرسانه سيجعل الخرسانه لا تعمل بكامل كفاءتها لتتحمل أقصى قوى ضاغطه بأعلى القطاعمولده لأقصى عزم موجود فى تلك المنطقه*

*ولكن فى النهايه قد يتفق مهندسىالمدرستين على أن فاصل الصب يجب ان يحدد من قبل المهندس المصمم على الرسومات ويتمتنفيذ فواصل الصب بإستشارة وموافقة أستشارى الموقع وأستخدام أدق واحدث الوسائل لربطالخرسانه القديمه بالجديده*


*6- بنوصل الحديد فى الكمرات عند ............... (الركائز ولا الوسط ) وليه ؟؟

**[FONT=&quot]بالنسبه لوصل الحديد فى الكمرات :- بعد البحث لقيت اننا بنوصل الحديد فى منطقة الضغط اى عند الركائز وليس فى منتصف البحر لوجود عزوم شد ......لكن بعض المهندسين فى احد المشاركات قال اننا ينفع نوصل الحديد فى اى مكان حتى لو فيه شد طالما الوصله سليمه ومكفيه الاشتراطات

[/FONT]**7- ازاى بتستلم الخنزيرة من النجار ؟؟؟؟؟*

*1- **يتم استلام ابعاد الخنزيره بحيث تكون اكبر من ابعاد الحفر بمسافه تمنع تأثرها بالحفر*
*2- **يتم شد خيط للتأكد من استقامه اضلاع الخنزيره*
*3- **التأكد من تقويه جميع الاضلاع بالخوابير او الشيكالات*
*4- **مراجعة افقية كل ضلع من اضلاع الخنزيره بواسطة ميزان المياه*
*5- **التاكد من الزوايا المحصوره بين الاضلاع عن طريق نظرية فيثاغورث*
*6- **التأكد من عدم حدوث اى حركه فى زوايا الالتقاء بين اضلاع الخنزيره*

*8-الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى البلاطة الفلات يسمى ف السوق ب ............... ؟؟؟؟؟

* *1- **الحديد الاضافى العلوى فى البلاطه الفلات سلاب يسمى فى السوق ب ( البرانيط او الكابات)*



​*9- لو الارض صخرة وانت عايز تحفر على عمق 3 متر .. فأى نوع من انواع عربية الحفار تستخدم لحفر الصخور ؟*

*1- **بالنسبه لنوع الحفار لو كانت الارض صخريه هو سؤال صعب جدا بصراحه ليا كمهندس حديث التخرج لكن انا بحثت عنه ولقيت حفار البوكلين يستخدم فى التربه الصخريه وفى حالة الصخور يتم الحفر المطرقى لتجهيز العينات بحجم 4-5 بوصة في عمق يصل إلى 100 م كحد أقصى. *
* هذا النوع من الحفر مناسب في المناطق ذات الصخور والحجارة الصلبة مع استخدام محرك(نافخ الهواء) الهواء لتسهيل عمليات الحفر.*


*
*

*10- لماذا تستخدم الاحلال تحت الخرسانه العادية ؟*

*- بالنسبه لتربة الاحلال :- يتم اللجوء اليها عندما تكون التربه الاصليه غير صالحه للتأسيس عليها مثل التربه ذات المشاكل *

*Swelling soil – collapsing soil – soft clay soil*​ 

*11- ايه نوع الاسمنت المستخدم فى الاساسات ؟ والمستخدم فى السقف ؟ والمستخدم فى حوائط الخزان؟

* *- نوع الاسمنت المستخدم فى الاساسات :- الاسمنت البورتلاندى المقاوم للكبريتات*

*نوع الاسمنت المستخدم فى السقف :- الاسمنت البورتلاندى العادى او اسمنت المهندس*

*نوع الاسمنت المستخدم فى حوائط الخزانات :- الأسمنت المقاوم للكبريتات ( الأسمنت نوع (**V) ويتم طلاء جدران وأرضيات *

*[FONT=&quot]الخزانات بمادة الإيبوكسي أو غيرها من المواد المستعملة لمنع تسرب المياه

[/FONT]**12- لو وصلتلك تقرير بان مكعبات الكسر فشلت بعد 28 يوم اتعمل ايه ؟ *

*[FONT=&quot]- فى حالة فشل فحص المكعبات بعد 28 يوم :- يتم اللجوء الى فحص الكور تيست او اختبارات القلب الخرسانى 

[/FONT]**13- ما اسم القطعه الخرسانية التى توضع فى ال cover فى الكمرات والسقف والاعمدة والاساسات ؟ وما سمك ال cover لكل منهم ؟ وليه بنستخدمها ؟

* *اسم القطعه الخرسانيه التى توضع فى ال **cover ** :- ( بسكوت) او وضع وتر خرسانى من الاسمنت والماء كبديل للبسكوت*

*سمك ال **cover ** :- فى الاعمده 2.5 سم وفى القواعد والاسقف 5-7 سم *

*وظيفته :- حماية حديد التسليح من الصدأ 
*




*
*
باقى الاجابات فى المشاركات القادمه 



*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*
*


----------



## engineer.medo43 (7 فبراير 2012)

*الاجابات النموذجيه لباقى الاسئله*

*14- الوصلات فى الحديد تقول 65 مرة القطر فكم طول الوصلة لسيخ قطرة 22؟

* *- بالنسبه لطول وصلة الحديد لو القطر المستخدم 22 :-*

*65*0.022 = 1.43 م*


*15- وزن المتر الطولى للاسياخ معروفة فى جدول الحديد .. افرض انت مش معاك الجدول ومش حافظة ازاى تطلع وزن المتر الطولى لسيخ قطرة 16 من غير جدول ؟

* *- لو مش معانا جدول وعايزين نعرف وزن المتر الطولى لاى سيخ عموما فيه قانون يعرفنا بسهوله :-*
*وزن المتر الطولى = ( القطر بالمللى)تربيع ÷ 162 *

*16- الحداد لو سالك وعايزك تفصلة الكانه لكمرة طولها 30*70 يبقى طول السيخ للكانه الواحده كم متر ؟*

*- بالنسبه لحساب طول الكانه لكمره (30*70) :- الفكره اننا هنسيب **cover ** مناسب وليكن 5سم من فوق ومن تحت ومن اليمين ومن الشمال *

*من فوق ومن تحت من البعد 70 ومن اليمين والشمال من البعد 30 *

*هيتبقى عندنا طول السيخ = 20+60 + 5سم قفل كانه = 85 سم تقريبا .......وياريت باشمهندسينا الكبار يفيدونا فى النقطه دى *

*17- كثافة الحديد بساوى كم ؟ وكثافة الخرسانه العادية والمسلحة بيساوى كم ؟*

*- كثافة الحديد 7870 كجم / م 3*

*كثافة الخرسانه العاديه : ( 2200-2300) كجم/م3*

*كثافة الخرسانه المسلحه : ( 2400-2500) كجم/م3*


*18- المتر مسطح مبانى فيه كم طوبة ؟ والمتر مكعب مبانى فى كم طوبة ؟*

*- بداية ابعاد الطوبه : 25*12*6 سم*

*عدد الطوب فى المتر مسطح = مساحة المتر مسطح مبانى ÷ مساحة الطوبه الواحده *

*عدد الطوب فى المتر مكعب = حجم المتر مكعب مبانى ÷ حجم الطوبه الواحده*


*19- اذا كان عندى عمود طوله 30 سم وعرضة 60 سم وارتفاعه 3 متر ازاى اعرف وزن العمود ؟*

*الوزن = الحجم * الكثافه *

*اذن وزن العمود = (0.3*0.6*3)*2500 = 1350 كجم *


*20-ايه الفرق بين التيودوليت ؟ والتوتال استيشن ؟*

*الفرق بين التيودوليت والتوتال ستيشن :-*

*التيودوليت :- جهاز مساحي دقيق يستخدم لقياس الزوايا وقياس فروق الارتفاع والمسافات*

*التوتال ستيشن :- جهاز للرصد المساحي الارضي يجمع بين عدة أجهزة في محطة واحدة: فهو يجمع بين ثيودليت الكتروني لقياس الزوايا الافقية و الرأسية + جهاز قياس المسافات الكترونيا **Electronic Distance Measurement (EDM) + وحدة ذاكرة داخلية أو كارت بيانات لحفظ الارصاد ونقلها بعد ذلك للحاسب الالي + معالج كمبيوتر لاتمام بعض العمليات الحسابية داخل الجهاز واظهار النتائج علي شاشة الجهاز أثناء الرصد العملي (مثل حساب المسافة الافقية وحساب فرق ارتفاع وحساب احداثيات النقطة المرصودة بمعلومية احداثيات النقطة المعلومة ....الخ) ..... وهذا الجهاز هو أحدث ماوصلت اليه ثورة الاجهزة المساحية الارضية في السنوات الاخيرة*

*21- كيف تستلم الاعمدة ؟ وكيف تستلم السقف ؟*

*استلام الاعمده :-*

*المفروض يحدد نجارة العمود ولا حدادة العمود لكن احنا هنجاوب على الاتنين*

*استلام نجارة الاعمده :-*

*1- مراجعة قطاع العمود وابعاد الحطات*
*2- مراجعة التقفيل الجيد للاجناب وتسديد الفتحات*
*3- التأكد من منسوب نهاية الصب وتحديد ارتفاع باب العمود*
*4- مراجعة التقويات وتثبيتها جيدا مع التخشيب*
*5- مراجعة الوزنات الرأسيه*

*استلام حدادة العمود :-*

*1- التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ*
*2- مراجعة نوع واقطار حديد التسليح وعددها واطوالها*
*3- مراجعة عدد الكانات وتقسيطها وربطها بالاسياخ تربيط سد*
*4- التأكد من تركيب كانه بعيون للاعمده*
*5- التأكد من رأسيه حديد التسليح الرأسى وافقية الكانات*
*6- مراجعة تثبيت العدد الكافى من البسكوت بين شدة العمود وحديد التسليح*
*7- مراجعة اماكن ومناسيب اشاير حديد التسليح للاعتاب*
*8- التأكد من نظافة العمود قبل التقفيل*

*استلام نجارة الاسقف الخرسانيه ( تحت السقف) :-*

*1- مراجعة القوائم (العروق) والمسافات بينها*
*2- مراجعة اماكن وصل العروق مع بعضها فى حالة الارتفاعات العاليه والتأكد من متانة التقويه عند الوصلات*
*3- مراجعة جودة تثبيت عرقات الكمرات وبلاطة السقف*
*4- مراجعة عمل تقويات الشده بعروق مائله (نهايز) فى الاتجاهين وتثبيتها بالقمط جيدا مع عروق الشده ومع الاعمده*
*5- مراجعة تقوية قاع الكمرات بعروق ( حبس) باستخدام القمط*
*6- مراجعة تقوية رقاب الاعمده والتأكد من سلامة التسديد بما يضمن عدم وجود زوائد خرسانيه بعد الفك*
*7- مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات *
*8- مراجعة التقويات عند اتصال الواح التطبيق ببعضها والتأكد من عمل الوصلات بطريقه سليمه*

*استلام نجارة الاسقف الخرسانيه ( فوق السقف ) :-*

*1- مراجعة الابعاد الخارجيه وتطابق المحاور مع المحاور الصحيحه*
*2- مراجعة مناسيب واماكن وارتفاعات البلاطات على المستويات المختلفه*
*3- مراجعة ابعاد وصحة زوايا بلاطات السقف*
*4- مراجعة منسوب سطح الشده مع الروبير والتأكد من مطابقته لمنسوب بطنية السطح*
*5- مراجعة ابعاد وارتفاعات سقوط الكمرات*
*6- مراجعة رأسية جوانب الكمرات*
*7- مراجعة ارتفاع الجوانب الخارجيه للسقف وتخانات البلاطات*
*8- مراجعة سقوط بلاطات دورات المياه عن مستوى بقية البلاطات*
*9- مراجعة التسديد بين الواح التطبيق وبعضها *
*10- مراجعة اماكن وابعاد فتحات الكهرباء والصحى والتكييف ........الخ*
*11- مراجعة اماكن تثبيت الجوايط او البالتات والتأكد من تثبيتها جيدا*


*استلام حدادة السقف :-*

*1- التأكد من نظافة حديد التسليح وعدم وجود صدأ*
*2- مراجعة نوع واقطار حديد التسليح وعددها واطوالها *
*3- مراجعة وصلات واطوال اسياخ حديد التسليح حسب الرسومات*
*4- مراجعة ابعاد كانات كمرات السقف وكذلك عددها وتقسيطها على مسافات متساويه او حسب الرسومات*
*5- ربط حديد تسليح الكمرات العلوى والسفلى مع الكانات بسلك رباط ربطا جيدا *
*6- اضافة كانات شتش بعدد لايقل عن كانتين لكل كمره للمحافظه على التسليح السفلى للكمره فى موضعه اثناء الصب*
*7- مراجعة تكسيح حديد التسليح بالكمرات وانه قد نفذ فى اماكنه المضبوطه طبقا للرسومات*
*8- مراجعة بسكوت بلاطه السقف والكمرات والسلالم*
*9- مراجعة حديد تسليح السلالم والدرج والتأكد من عمل اشاير ( فى حالة ادوار متكرره)*
*10- مراجعة اشاير الاعمده المزروعه ان وجدت والتأكد من مكانها*
*11- التأكد من تكسيح حديد اشاير اعمدة الدور الاخير داخل بلاطة السقف*
*[FONT=&quot]*======================================================================*[/FONT]*
*22- وفى نفس الوقت كان فيه حدادين مسلح جايين يعملوا مقابلة ... فالمسئؤل قال ادى الجمل وادى الجمال .... المهندس موجود والحداد موجود ..اختبر الحداد يا بشمهندس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يبقى المطلوب منك فى البند 22 تكون عارف شوية مصطلحات النجارة والحدادة ومصطلحات التنفيذ عشان تختبرهم وانواع الخشب وايه الفرق بين الالواح والعروق فى الخشب ووزن المتر الطولى للسيخ لكل قطر*


بالنسبه للسؤال الاخير ......اجابته فى الرابط ده 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...D5%D8%E1%CD%C7%CA+%C7%E1%E3%CA%CF%C7%E6%E1%E5

وفى الختام اطلب منكم الدعاء بالتوفيق فى بداية المشوار


----------



## jupa_pal (7 فبراير 2012)

*مشكوووور أخ العزيز 
دمت بخير*


----------



## hos1989 (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا . بالتوفيق


----------



## mos (7 فبراير 2012)

إجتهاد رائع ولك مستقبل باهر إنشاء الله


----------



## Star__eng (7 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات القيمه ووفقك الله وسهل لك كل الصعاب


----------



## engmze (7 فبراير 2012)

*ياخى المهندس ازاى حضرتك تجيب المعلومات الماخوذة كوبي وباست من على النت بدون تاكيد 
ازاى حضرتك تعمل بموضوع جديد وتاخذ الاسئلة وتعملها موضوع لحضرتك وكانها فى بعض الاجابات الخاطئة اللى ممكن اى مهندس يروح فى داهية بسببها 

ازاى يكون فى بعض الاجابات تقول .. بعد البحث لقيت اختلاف كثير .. وبعد البحث لقيت احد المهندسين قال .. وبعد البحث لقيت فلان قال 

يابشمهندس ان كنت تعرف فاعمل وانت كنت لاتعلم فالصمت افضل لك حتى لاتحاسب عليها 

انا لسة لغاية الوقتى بعمل الاجابات بموضوع اكبر من حضرتك بالصور وبالفيديوهات عشان توصل الاجابة صح لكل مهندس بدون اقل غلط 

ومش المفروض تحط الاجابات دى فى الموضوع الاصلى بتاعى عشان يبقى موضوع واحد ولا عايزه تبقى موضوع منسوب لحضرتك وترمينى بعيد عن المهندسين 

اخيرا جهودى كلها ضاعت اللى تعبت فى البحث على الاجابات باعلى دقة بسبب الموضوع ده 
والوقتى انا مش داخل اكتب اجابات تانى ولا اعمل مواضيع حصرية 
لانى مش بحب واحد بياخذ حاجه من حد ويخليها لنفسة وينسي مخترعها 
وده ايكون اخر موضوع ليا عشان جهودى ضاعت والحمد لله​*


----------



## engineer.medo43 (8 فبراير 2012)

بداية شكرا على طريقة ردك 

موضوعك بقاله حتى الان 4 ايام وانا كنت من الناس اللى منتظرين الاجابات لكن لما لقيتك اتأخرت فى الرد قلت ان اكيد حضرتك مشغول فى شغلك او مش فاضى عموما لتجميع الاجابات

ثانيا حضرتك لو شايف اى اجابه خطأ قولها 

ثالثا لما قولت ان فيه اراء كتير واختلافات ودا فى سؤال واحد فقط او سؤالين .....لكى يعلم المهندس حديث التخرج ان الهندسه المدنيه اراء ومذاهب ومدارس مختلفه وجميعها صحيحه 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الفارس2010 (8 فبراير 2012)

نحن فى انتظار اجابات المهندس صاحب الموضوع الاصلى وربنا يوفقك
بس ياريت لو فيه فيديوهات حضرتك ترفعها على الmedia fire


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 فبراير 2012)

حصل خير يا اساتذة يا عظام ونحن نقدر كل اخ فاضل يقدم معلومة يفيد بها الاخرين مهما كان السبق له او لغيره ومن الممكن ان يتم عمل موضوع واحد يشارك فيه كل المهندسين بالأسئلة واجاباتها وبالتأكيد سيكون سبق للملتقى بالكامل وقتها


----------



## احمد سكولز (8 فبراير 2012)

engmze قال:


> *ياخى المهندس ازاى حضرتك تجيب المعلومات الماخوذة كوبي وباست من على النت بدون تاكيد
> ازاى حضرتك تعمل بموضوع جديد وتاخذ الاسئلة وتعملها موضوع لحضرتك وكانها فى بعض الاجابات الخاطئة اللى ممكن اى مهندس يروح فى داهية بسببها
> 
> ازاى يكون فى بعض الاجابات تقول .. بعد البحث لقيت اختلاف كثير .. وبعد البحث لقيت احد المهندسين قال .. وبعد البحث لقيت فلان قال
> ...




اخى الفاضل لك كل الاحترام والتقدير وفى انتظار موضوعك الكامل .. تحياتى


----------



## engineer.medo43 (8 فبراير 2012)

والله يابشمهندس احمد سكولز انا لما فكرت اجمع الاجابات دى واحطها فى موضوع مكنش قدامى خالص موضوع انه يبقى سبق ليا ولا مش سبق ......كل تعبى ده فى تجميع الاجابات بهدف كسب الثواب من كل من يقرأ والله يعلم صدق كلامى 

فيه اجابات كتير كنت عارفها ورغم ذلك بحثت عنها فى الملتقى وفى الانترنت عموما حتى تكون الاجابه مؤكده 100% ولا اضلل احد والاجابات اللى لقيت فيها اختلاف قلت ان فيها اختلاف عشان لو قلت رأى معين ممكن اى من المهندسين يعترض ويقول الرأى الاخر 

وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## engmze (8 فبراير 2012)

*خلاص يابشمهندسين خلاص يابشمهندس 
الموضوع انتهى 
واللى اتعمل اتعمل واعتبرنى معملتش اى موضوع ولا حطيت اى حاجه 
انا حطيت الاسئلة وانت حطيت الاجابه خلاص .. انسي الحوارات دى وخليك فى مستقبلك 
وانا مش عامل حاجه تانى مع احترامى للمهندسين .. خليكم فى الموضوع ده واستفيدو منه
وان شاء الله لو فى اى حاجه جديده اعملها موضوع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا​*


----------



## omer19877 (8 فبراير 2012)

اخى engmze ما زال موضوع فى متصفحى من يوم ان طرحت الاسئله وانا وغيرى نتتظر الاجوبه وجزاه الله خيرا الاخ فهو ظن انك مشغول ويجب حسن الظن بالاخ وفى النهايه كثرة الاجوبه تفيدنا نحن المهندسين المبتدئيين فلا تحرمونا من عطائكم وعند الله الجزاء وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهاعبد (8 فبراير 2012)

*يسلمووو*
*بالتوفيق يارب*


----------



## احمد طه مدحك (9 فبراير 2012)

عن ابى حفص عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه انه قال سمعت
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول
(انما االاعمال بالنيات وانما لكل امرء ما نوى فمن كانت هجرته الى الله ورسوله فهجرته الى الله ورسولة ومن كانت هجرته الى دنيا يصيبها او امة ينكحها فهجرته الى ما هاجر اليه) متفق عليه
صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## khaled (troy) (9 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس 
بجد موضوع تحفة


----------



## sendbad2011 (9 فبراير 2012)

اخى engmze يجب ان يكون صدرك ارحب من هذا ....فالاخ اعتذر واوضح سبب ما فعله....ولك منا كل التقدير على طرح الموضوع من البدايه....فنرجوا ان تستكمله بصدر رحب بل ونطلب التثبيييييييت


----------



## ST.ENG (9 فبراير 2012)

الشكر الجزيل لصاحب الفكرة 
والشكر الكبير لصاحب هذا العمل
انما الاعمال بالنيات
بارك الله في صاحب الفكرة وبارك الله في صاحب العمل
حصل خير 
المهم الاجر عند الله تعالى


----------



## remstereo (9 فبراير 2012)

engineer.medo43 قال:


> والله يابشمهندس احمد سكولز انا لما فكرت اجمع الاجابات دى واحطها فى موضوع مكنش قدامى خالص موضوع انه يبقى سبق ليا ولا مش سبق ......كل تعبى ده فى تجميع الاجابات بهدف كسب الثواب من كل من يقرأ والله يعلم صدق كلامى
> 
> فيه اجابات كتير كنت عارفها ورغم ذلك بحثت عنها فى الملتقى وفى الانترنت عموما حتى تكون الاجابه مؤكده 100% ولا اضلل احد والاجابات اللى لقيت فيها اختلاف قلت ان فيها اختلاف عشان لو قلت رأى معين ممكن اى من المهندسين يعترض ويقول الرأى الاخر
> 
> وجزاكم الله خيرا جميعا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وفضله انت حقيقى انسان دمس الخلق اكثر الله من امثالك :84:


----------



## taiscer (9 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## taiscer (9 فبراير 2012)

بالنسبة لطول سيخ الكانة فان قفل الكانة يحسب 10 طول قطر السيخ 
يعنى بالنسبة للمثال الموجود يكون طول السيخ ( 20+60+10 قطر السيخ ) ×2


----------



## no_way (9 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## engineer.medo43 (9 فبراير 2012)

remstereo قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وفضله انت حقيقى انسان دمس الخلق اكثر الله من امثالك :84:



وفيكم بارك الله .......وارجو ان تكون استفدت ولو بكلمة


----------



## ashrafnasr (10 فبراير 2012)

جزا الله خير ا المهندس engmze صاحب الموضوع الاصلي ومنتظرين رده علي الاجوبه بالصور والفيديو وباذن الله مجهودك ليس ضائع بالعكس لك الاحقيه في الموضوع الاصلي وجزا الله خير ا engineer.medo43 علي الرد لكن كان افضل يرد في نفس الموضوع وليس موضوع منفصل جزاكم الله انت الاثنين كل خير فانتم الاثنين تبحثون عن افاده الناس بدون اجره لوج الله جزاك الله كل خير لكن لو تنسقو مع بعض يكون افضل الناس تستفاد اكثر ويكون صاحب الموضوع الاصلي لا تضيع حقوقه ويكون في موضوع واحد جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## وسام الفارس (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng/momen (10 فبراير 2012)

الاخ engmze اولا كلنا بنشكرك على الفكره والمجهود 
لاكن انت لازم تعرف ان العلم بيد الله يعطيه من يشاء وانت وضعت الموضوع ولم تضع الاجابات ومعنى ذلك ان اى احد يمكن ان يضع الاجابات طالما انها صحيحه لتعم الفائده 
انت تريد وضع اجابات تفضل ولاكن بدون ان تجرح الاخرين
وده طبعا لان الملتقى للمهندسين العرب جميعا وليس خاص بك انت وحدك 
لو زعلان ممكن ترد باسلوب افضل من كده 
وبالنسبه للاخ الذى وضع الاجابات انا اشكرك كثيرا على المجهود والاجابات وعلى الاسلوب المحترم فى الرد وربنا يوفقك 
وعلى فكره انا مش هاقرأ اى اجابات اخرى غير اجاباتك


----------



## memee (11 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## xXx_2010 (11 فبراير 2012)

المهندس كاتب الموضوع*engineer.medo43 *يا ريت تتقبل نقدي لك بصدر رحب وانا لا اشكك نهائياً في نيتك 
فاعتقد انك شخص محترم وهذا واضح من ردودك بعد ذلك وانك كنت تريد الافادة في الاول والاخير ، ولكن مجرد نقلك للأسئلة الخاصة بموضوع المهندس *engmze* وبدون استئذان من صاحبه فهو خطأ حتى لو كنت تنوي افادة
الناس لانه تعب ايضاً في تجميع الاسئلة وهي ليست بالامر الهين وانت قمت بنقلها بدون اخذ الاذن من صاحبها
الاصلي و المفترض ايضاً بعد اخذ موافقته ، كتابة اسم صاحب الموضوع الاصلي في موضوعك حتى تعود الحقوق
لاصحابها ، فقط ضع نفسك مكانه ..
فقط هذا ما كنت اريد ان اوضحه ، وللعلم انا لا اعرف اي من العضوين الكريمين شخصياً كل ما هنالك اني 
اريد ان اوضح وجهة نظري في هذه المشكلة بدون مجاملات ..


----------



## engineer.medo43 (11 فبراير 2012)

xXx_2010 قال:


> المهندس كاتب الموضوع*engineer.medo43 *يا ريت تتقبل نقدي لك بصدر رحب وانا لا اشكك نهائياً في نيتك
> فاعتقد انك شخص محترم وهذا واضح من ردودك بعد ذلك وانك كنت تريد الافادة في الاول والاخير ، ولكن مجرد نقلك للأسئلة الخاصة بموضوع المهندس *engmze* وبدون استئذان من صاحبه فهو خطأ حتى لو كنت تنوي افادة
> الناس لانه تعب ايضاً في تجميع الاسئلة وهي ليست بالامر الهين وانت قمت بنقلها بدون اخذ الاذن من صاحبها
> الاصلي و المفترض ايضاً بعد اخذ موافقته ، كتابة اسم صاحب الموضوع الاصلي في موضوعك حتى تعود الحقوق
> ...




سيتم وضع الان رابط الموضوع الخاص بالباشمهندس engmze فى بداية هذا الموضوع بناء على رغبتك ولان هذا حقه فعلا ......تقبل تحياتى اخى الكريم 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## engineer.medo43 (11 فبراير 2012)

هذا هو رابط الموضوع الخاص بالباشمهندس engmze اتمنى من احد المشرفين وضعه فى بداية الموضوع لعدم قدرتى على تعديل الموضوع ووضع الرابط فيه لعدم وجود ايقونه للتعديل 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=311620


----------



## eng_migo (21 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نورس الواحه (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## المهندم (23 فبراير 2012)

بالنسبة لاجابة السؤال السادس .. هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : 6- بنوصل الحديد فى الكمرات عند ............... (الركائز ولا الوسط ) وليه ؟؟

الاجابة هي : * بالنسبة للحديد السفلي للكمرت يتم عمل الوصلة عند ثلث المسافة الاقرب للركيزة و طبعا احنا بنحاول منهدرش الحديد فأفضل حاجة اننا نحاول نحط سيخ الحديد بطولة الكامل 12 متر و نشوف الوصلة هتكون فين لو جت اي جزء من الوصلى في الثلث الاوسط يبقي نحاول نقلل طول السيخ بطول مناسب عشان الوصلة تيجي معانا بعيدا عن الثلث الاوسط للكمرة وفي نفس الوقت منهندرش الطول المقصوص من السيخ ونشوف مكان تاني لاستخدامه ..
* وبالنسبة للحديد العلوة فالموضوع العكس بنحاول نخلي الوصلة في الوسط الكمرة لان العزم بيكون في الاطراف


----------



## Eng.stephanie (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جميعا عالاجابات انا شخصيا استفت بس هناك كلمات بالمصري لم نفهمها فيريت تنكتب بالانكلش لكي يفهمها الجميع شكرا


----------



## Eng.stephanie (23 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يااخ على هذه الاسئله الرائعه وارجو منك اعطائي معاني للكلمات :
1-زلط
2-الكمره
3-البرانيط
4-سيخ
5-الكانه
6-طوبه
لانني لست صريه واما بالعربي الفصحى او الانكليزيه 
وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااا


----------



## ragia (23 فبراير 2012)

جزاك االه خيرا يابشمهندس ممكن حضرتك تمدني بمعلموات عن ماد الاديكريت في زد1 اللي بنحطها للخرسانة


----------



## max_kimo2005 (23 فبراير 2012)

اخى العزيز ...... بالنسبه للنقطه رقم 19 المتعلقه بطول سيخ الكانه فى الكمره ذات ابعاد 30*70 فان طول الكانه يعتبر ضعف ما ذكرت لان الكانه عباره عن مستطيل 2*20+2*60+5=165سم


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرررررررررررررا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## QLQL (24 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يحفظك ويجزيك خيرا....


----------



## احمد قمصان (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس engineer.medo43 ومجهودك واضح جداا في الموضوع وشكرا لصاحب الاسئله والمهم ان فيه خير اتعمل وخلاص مش مهم مين اللي عمله ما دام النيه خالصه لوجه الله​


----------



## توفيق درز (24 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك زجزاك الله خير


----------



## civillain (27 فبراير 2012)

قفل الكانه 10 سم يا هندسه ولكن مشكور


----------



## engineer.medo43 (6 مارس 2012)

civillain قال:


> قفل الكانه 10 سم يا هندسه ولكن مشكور



تمام يابشمهندس كلام صحيح عشان كده انا قولت ياريت حد يفيدنا فى النقطه دى علشان انا حديث التخرج ولسه حتى الان مشتغلتش


----------



## engineer.house (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا . وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## engineer.house (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا . وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## هانى حميده (23 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## engineer.house (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم . والمهندس او المهندسة اللى معترض على الموضوع : انا شايف ان المسألة مش بالطريقة اللى هى شايفاها . يعنى ياريت بهدوء


----------



## المهندس الامين (23 مايو 2012)

Eng.stephanie قال:


> مشكور يااخ على هذه الاسئله الرائعه وارجو منك اعطائي معاني للكلمات :1-زلط2-الكمره3-البرانيط4-سيخ5-الكان6-طوبهلانني لست صريه واما بالعربي الفصحى او الانكليزيه وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااا


1-زلط = حصى(gravel )
2-الكمره= الجسر (beam)
3-البرانيط =وهي عباره عن الحديد الإضافي العلوي في السقف ويكون فوق الأعمدة في الأسقف التي ليس فيها جسور وفوق الجسر في الأسقف التي فيها جسور
4-سيخ = قضبان التسليح
5-الكانه= حلقات حديد التسليح
6-طوبه= بلوك (قطع البناء)
انا كذلك لست مصريا وارجو من الاخوة التصويب اذا اخطأت بشيء


----------



## rashwan7 (8 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعه اهم شئ ان الجميع يستفيد والمهندسين حديثى التخرج امثالى يستفيدو وشكرا لصاحب هذا المنشور وصاحب الفكره الاساسيه اعانكم الله على فعل الخير


----------



## hakarish (21 يونيو 2012)

> 1-زلط = حصى(gravel )
> 2-الكمره= الجسر (beam)
> 3-البرانيط =وهي عباره عن الحديد الإضافي العلوي في السقف ويكون فوق الأعمدة في الأسقف التي ليس فيها جسور وفوق الجسر في الأسقف التي فيها جسور
> 4-سيخ = قضبان التسليح
> ...


 كلام صحيح 100 % 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه بجد


----------



## ibrahem nenga (13 يوليو 2012)

استهدوا بالله


----------



## eng.radwa hassan (15 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng_egp (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## tifawy (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muzafar (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه المعلومات ورايح اعمل انتر فيو النهارده ادعولي بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز انا شايف انك مبالغ في زعلك من ان موضوع اقتبس هناك في الدول المتقدمة لما فكروا يتقدموا رجعوا الي الكتب العربيه القديمة وتعلموا منها واضافوا عليها ولم يبخلوا علي العالم بالمعرفه معظم برامج الهندس امريكيه واروبيه والعلم والتعليم لايتوقف علي احد واثنان لايشبعان طالب علم ومن كتم علما صوب الله به راسه في النار ارجو منك لاتحزن بل اجتهد وابدع وادعو لكل من نقل عنك حرفا بالخير والله الهادي الي الخير


----------



## eng.elkhatieb (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله انتم الاثنين خيرا ... ولم يكن م الداعي كل هذا الاضطراب .... الكل يقول ما يعرف وسوف تعم الفائده للجميع .. وسيجازيكم الله انتم الاثنين بالخير ان شاء الله ... وزي ما بيقولو بالبلدي كده اعمل الخير وارميه البحر ههههه :]
:56:


----------



## timuchin (7 يناير 2013)

لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله ....... يا اخى انا لما كنت اضع موضوع فى اى منتدى افرح لو حد شاركنى الاجابه لاننا بذلك نصل الى افضل الاجابات وبدل ما حضرتك تتزمر وتعند علينا بعدم وضع اجابات الداك يدينا وربنا يجازيك خير على الاسئلة وياريت يا جماعة نخلى المناقشات السلبية التى تعيب لنا بره صلب المعلومة ....... كلمة اخيرة ياريت اليعمل حاجة يكون بيعملها لوجه الله ... علشان ياخذ ثواب ولا يتباها بها على احد لان العلم بيدى الله وكلنا درسنا الكلام ده مش بنفتكس ولا حاجة وشكرا للجميع وجارى انتظار اجابة المهندس واضع الاسئلة وياريت تخلص النية لله


----------



## engmze (7 يناير 2013)

timuchin قال:


> لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله ....... يا اخى انا لما كنت اضع موضوع فى اى منتدى افرح لو حد شاركنى الاجابه لاننا بذلك نصل الى افضل الاجابات وبدل ما حضرتك تتزمر وتعند علينا بعدم وضع اجابات الداك يدينا وربنا يجازيك خير على الاسئلة وياريت يا جماعة نخلى المناقشات السلبية التى تعيب لنا بره صلب المعلومة ....... كلمة اخيرة ياريت اليعمل حاجة يكون بيعملها لوجه الله ... علشان ياخذ ثواب ولا يتباها بها على احد لان العلم بيدى الله وكلنا درسنا الكلام ده مش بنفتكس ولا حاجة وشكرا للجميع وجارى انتظار اجابة المهندس واضع الاسئلة وياريت تخلص النية لله


الموضوع قديم وانا مع حضرتك بس السبب ان هو اخذ الاسئلة بدون اذن ووضع الاجابات بدون اذن ولو الموضوع عادى جدا زى ماحضرتك بتقول يبقى لية هو محطهاش فى الموضوع الاصلى بتاعى بدلا من ماهو يعمل موضوع جديد لنفسه 
وانا الحمد لله بعمل المواضيع كلها حصرية وقبل اى حد ولوجه الله بدون مقابل لغرض الثواب مش لغرض الرياء 
والوقتى الاجابات والاسئلة قدامهم وانا اخذت عهد على نفسي انى مش هجاوب لانى حلفت على كده بالاول ومينفعشى القرار يتغير 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو وسام المصرى (7 يناير 2013)

اذا مات بن ادم انقطع عمله الا من ثلاث صدقة جاريةعلم ينتفع به او ولد صالح يدعو له


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (7 يناير 2013)

مجهود رائع ومتميز فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng.amin_rayess (8 يناير 2013)

يا اخوي engmze ترا زليت اهلنا في اسئلتك و موضوعك بارك الله في للأخ بحث عن اجابة و وضعها لتعم الفائدة للجميع 
شوي و بقول انت مخترع هذه الاسئلة , عشان كذه العرب عمرهم ما رح يتطوروا كل شخص مفكر نفسه وصل القمر و هو و لا حاجة 
الله يجزيك الخير يا صاحب هذه الاجابات و ما قصرت ابد


----------



## 1mostafa1 (9 يناير 2013)

كرااااااااااااا


----------



## 1mostafa1 (9 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## engineer.medo43 (8 فبراير 2013)

Eng.amin_rayess قال:


> يا اخوي engmze ترا زليت اهلنا في اسئلتك و موضوعك بارك الله في للأخ بحث عن اجابة و وضعها لتعم الفائدة للجميع
> شوي و بقول انت مخترع هذه الاسئلة , عشان كذه العرب عمرهم ما رح يتطوروا كل شخص مفكر نفسه وصل القمر و هو و لا حاجة
> الله يجزيك الخير يا صاحب هذه الاجابات و ما قصرت ابد



على فكره الاسئلة دى كانت موجوده فى مواقع هندسيه ع النت بالنص وبالترتيب قبل مالمهندس يضعها فى الملتقى هنا ورغم ذلك مرضيتش اتكلم فى النقطه دى علشان المهندس ياخد حقه برده فى فكرة الموضوع لكن انا مش عارف ليه كل الزعل ده ......... بلاش تضيع ثوابك بسبب كلمة حصريا وانا صاحب الموضوع خليها لوجه الله زى مابتقول


----------



## eng m7med (29 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير اخواتى الاعزاء ولكن هناك سؤال واحد انا لسه متخرجتش بس على ما اعتقد انه فى سؤال طول سيخ الكانه مش المفروض نضرب *2
(70*30) مش المفروض يبقى طول السيخ الواحد (65+25)*2=180 سم 
ولا ايه وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## One23 (29 مايو 2013)

جزى الله الجميع كل خير.


----------



## majdiotoom (10 أكتوبر 2013)

السؤال 16
طول سيخ الكانه =60x2+20x2+10=170cm


----------



## انس عبدالله (10 أكتوبر 2013)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## م. تامر الشامى (13 أكتوبر 2013)

لى تعليق بسيط على موضوع طول كانة كمرة 30*70 المفروض ان الcover بيكون 5 سم من جميع الاتجاهات بمعنى طول الكانه هيقل بمقدار 10 سم فى كلا الاتجاهين يعنى هيكون ابعادها 20 *60 بس طول الكانة هو محيط الكانة زائد قفل 5 سم يعنى هيكون 2*(20+60) + 5سم يعنى طول الكانه هيكون 165 سم وليس 85 سم كما ذكرت وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## gorgoniser (20 أكتوبر 2013)

جزي الله من أراد فعل الخير خيراً...


----------



## Abu Laith (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وكل التوفيق


----------



## MAKLAD (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## abutreeka (24 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.محمود كمال (26 أكتوبر 2013)

جزا الله صاحب الموضوع كل خير


----------



## smart7 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## aabdelwahb (6 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## civil en.ali (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكورر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engineering king (12 يناير 2014)

اجابة سؤال طول سيخ الكانة غير صحيح 
يطلع 160 سم لانه حسب جانب واحد فقط منها


----------



## محمدجابرمحمد (13 يناير 2014)

طول الكانة = 2*(20+60) + (10+10 ) سم قفل الكانة = 180


----------



## rooooshdy (30 ديسمبر 2016)

ليه 10 + 10 .... مش 10 واحدة ؟


----------



## rooooshdy (30 ديسمبر 2016)

محمدجابرمحمد قال:


> طول الكانة = 2*(20+60) + (10+10 ) سم قفل الكانة = 180


 ليه 10 + 10 .... مش 10 واحدة ؟​
​


----------

